# X-Cart help



## ralen (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a highly modified version of X-Cart installed here

I need a few pointers.


Can someone please tell me what file I need to edit to change the link on the "contact us" button?


I also need to change the light grey background colour below those buttons too. Ive looked through loads of files but cant find what im looking for.

On the homepage, theres a space between the left navigation buttons, and the image I have inserted on the right hand side. This is because theres a thumbnail image on the homepage. Does anyone know how to remove this image? At the moment, I have just made it a blank image the same colour as the background to hide it, but it looks silly with that blank space all the way down.

Since the guy who I bought my license from for X-Cart seems to have disappeared without activating my support account, I am unable to enter the X-Cart support forums at the moment. :sigh:

Ps. Sorry; Ive accidentally posted in the wrong section.


----------



## ralen (Sep 8, 2007)

One last thing. Does anyone know how to turn OFF featured products? The X-Cart FAQ section doesnt say how this is done.


----------



## ralen (Sep 8, 2007)

Seems that I've sussed it out myself finally. All I am unable to do is disable the "featured products" note, and "welcome to ....." from appearing on the homepage now.

I never knew I could edit .tpl files in D/W. :grin: I like learning new stuff :laugh:


----------



## pelican712 (Jan 12, 2008)

I think you can change the link to the Contact Us button at the top by going to the Speed Bar link under Administration (in the admin section). Hope this helps.


----------



## stevchen (Nov 14, 2008)

hallo,

is anyone know how to import the CSV without logging ?

i will create the robot that update xcart everyday on midnight.

best regards,
Stev


----------

